# BFN



## lambklly2 (Nov 1, 2005)

its a BFN for me AF turned up this morning, i will have to make an appointment with doc and he is putting me on ivf waiting list now as ive had 3 attempts at iui

thanks everyone for all your crossed fingers xx


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

Just logged in to read through some messages and just saw about BFN.   I'm really really sorry.  be kind to yourself and then good luck with the IVF!
Kizziex


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi lambklly2

I am so sorry    

Love & hugs
Bear
xxxx


----------

